# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  [Posie] La pousse chimique

## Sunchaser

Illustration d'un dsordre ...




> toi, mon traitement,
> toi, ds que j'te prends,
> ca fait ...
> gg_NN_iiiiiiiiiiiiiii,
> GgGG_nnAAaaa_aa,
> GGGGRRRRRRRR,
> gg_gggggR_A
> NNN_NNNNN_NIIIIIIIII,
> A l'intrieur de moi
> ...


 ::evilred::   ::mur::   ::fou::   ::alerte:: 

(j'inspire profondement, j'expire dddoooouuuucement...)

----------

